#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Мингьюр Драгпа Сенге — 4-й Джамгён Конгтрул

## Антон Козаренко

Хочу познакомить людей со вторым лицом в Карма Кагью после Кармапы ХVII Тринле Тхае Дордже.
Не сочтите за плагиат, статья в Википедии моя.
Информация взята с англоязычных ресурсов, так как в рунете о нем очень мало написано.



Мингьюр Драгпа Сенге — 4-й Джамгён Конгтрул, один из держателей линии и высоких лам линии Карма Кагью тибетского буддизма.

4-й Джамгён Конгтрул Мингьюр Драгпа Сенге родился 17 декабря 1995 года в долине Катманду. Его отцом является Беру Кьенце Ринпоче, один из шестнадцати лам, получивших особые наставления Кармапы XVI.

За день до его рождения Чогье Тричен Ринпоче в присутствии многих лам и тулку произнес свое пророчество: "Сегодня прибыл Джамгён Ринпоче".

В 1996 году, когда Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа ХVII Тринле Тхае Дордже прибыл в Бодхгаю, он впервые повстречался с младенцем Джамгёном Ринпоче. Несмотря на свой юный возраст, Янги Ринпоче спонтанно мог взять немного рисовых зерен и рассыпать их, как это делают при подношении мандалы. Видя это, Кармапа воскликнул: "Это действительно Джамгён". Затем он издал письмо о признании мальчика четвертым перевоплощением Джамгёна Конгтрула Лодрё Тхае и дал ему имя Карма Мингьюр Драгпа Сенге Тринле Кунхьяб Палзангпо. Кюнзиг Шамарпа также признал его перерождение.

В 1998 году, когда Далай-лама посещал Бодхгаю, Янгси Ринпоче получил у него частную аудиенцию, где Его Святейшеству показали письмо о признании мальчика перерождением. Далай-лама XIV совершил церемонию стрижки волос для 4-го Джамгёна Янгси.

В 2000 году Пенор Ринпоче был приглашен в монастырь Карма в Бодхгае, где провел обширные и глубокие церемонии интронизации 4-го Джамгёна Конгтрула Ринпоче. Он также подтвердили, что Джамгён Янгси — реинкарнация великого Джамгёна Конгтрула Лодрё Тхае.

С пятилетнего возраста он начал читать книги и запоминать обряды и практики собственной традиции. С 14 лет он учился в буддийском институте, где изучал тексты и буддийскую философию. На экзаменах он показал превосходные результаты, получил множество передач Ваджраяны как в линии Карма Кагью, так и в других школах. Также он получил практики и устную передачу по Махамудре. В настоящее время он путешествует по разным странам мира, преподает и делится своими знаниями, чтобы вдохновить на практику буддизма.

В 2016 году Гьялва Кармапа ХVII Тринле Тхае Дордже вручил Джамгёну Конгтрулу красную корону держателя линии передачи Карма Кагью. Это был первый такой случай в истории линии перерождений Джамгёна Конгтрула.

----------

Aion (02.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2017), Кхьенце Гьял (30.05.2018), Хольгер (08.12.2017)

----------


## Алсу

у ситупцев свой:

----------


## Антон Козаренко

Меня всегда удивляло, кто в России продвигает линию Тай Ситу?
Откуда вообще берутся люди, которые создают сайты и страницы про Ургьена Тринле и его Джамгёна на русском языке?
И самое интересное, неужели есть такие люди в стране, которые не просто распространяют информацию об этих персонах, но и имеют от них какие-то посвящения и регулярно практикуют?

----------


## Айрат

> Меня всегда удивляло, кто в России продвигает линию Тай Ситу?
> Откуда вообще берутся люди, которые создают сайты и страницы про Ургьена Тринле и его Джамгёна на русском языке?
> И самое интересное, неужели есть такие люди в стране, которые не просто распространяют информацию об этих персонах, но и имеют от них какие-то посвящения и регулярно практикуют?


Конечно, есть такие люди. А в чем проблема?

----------


## Антон Козаренко

Поскольку я не обладаю всей полнотой информации, у меня складывается какая-то своя картина. И я боюсь что она далека от реальности.
То есть моя личная проблема, можно сказать в невежестве. И поднимая этот вопрос я рассчитываю на получение какой-то информации, которая расширит мое понимание.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> поднимая этот вопрос я рассчитываю на получение какой-то информации, которая расширит мое понимание.


Если Вы хотите что-то узнать - задавайте вопросы, а не удивляйтесь тому, что есть другие точки зрения, отличные от тех, что преподают Вам.
Так же, Вы можете почитать Википедию -  
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B...B8%D0%BC%D0%B0

----------


## Айрат

> Меня всегда удивляло, кто в России продвигает линию Тай Ситу?
> Откуда вообще берутся люди, которые создают сайты и страницы про Ургьена Тринле и его Джамгёна на русском языке?
> И самое интересное, неужели есть такие люди в стране, которые не просто распространяют информацию об этих персонах, но и имеют от них какие-то посвящения и регулярно практикуют?


То что обозначено знаком вопроса это и есть интересующие вас вопросы? Отвечаю по порядку:
1. Такие люди есть, не удивляйтесь
2. Люди "которые создают сайты и страницы про Ургьена Тринле и его Джамгёна на русском языке" берутся оттуда же, откуда и все люди, рождаются женщинами.
3. Опять же, такие люди в России есть, имеют посвящения  и регулярно практикуют.

З.Ы. Вопросы, на мой взгляд странноваты, ответил как мог )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2017), Таб Шераб (10.12.2017), Шаман (08.01.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Школа с двух сторон пытается показать, что у неё все в порядке, а по нашему kʲɪrˈd̪ɨk

----------


## Антон Козаренко

Видимо я неясно выразился.
Если меня спросят - откуда в России берутся люди, которые считают что Тхае Дордже - это 17-й Кармапа, то я расскажу им историю про Оле Нидала, который в конце 80-х впервые приехал в Россию, в дальнейшем создал огромное число центров Кагью, последователи которого ... и т.д. и т.п.
Но при помощи яндекса эту информацию любой обыватель найдет и без меня.
А вот в случае с Ургьеном яндекс не очень помогает. И у меня такое ощущение что его признают представители других школ, в силу того что когда-то его признал ЕСДЛ14.

----------


## Айрат

> Видимо я неясно выразился.
> Если меня спросят - откуда в России берутся люди, которые считают что Тхае Дордже - это 17-й Кармапа, то я расскажу им историю про Оле Нидала, который в конце 80-х впервые приехал в Россию, в дальнейшем создал огромное число центров Кагью, последователи которого ... и т.д. и т.п.
> Но при помощи яндекса эту информацию любой обыватель найдет и без меня.
> А вот в случае с Ургьеном яндекс не очень помогает. И у меня такое ощущение что его признают представители других школ, в силу того что когда-то его признал ЕСДЛ14.


Кроме Оле Нидала в Карма Кагью есть еще много лам. Не удивляйтесь этому факту ))) И они периодически приезжали и приезжают в Россию. Например, Ринго Тулку Ринпоче, Аянг Ринпоче, Ринчен Ринпоче. И россияне также ездят в Непал и Индию. Эти поездки не запрещены, так что этому тоже не удивляйтесь ))) Так и происходят учения. Есть и центры в России под покровительством Оргьен Тринлей Джордже, они вполне находятся ЯНдексом или Гуглом.
Информация о приездах этих учителей и на этом форуме была.
Вообще, все буддисткие центры в России так живут. Приглашают лам, сами ездят, так и практикуют и развиваются.

----------

Антон Козаренко (11.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2017), Шаман (08.01.2018)

----------


## Alex

Если вкратце, то вот:

Карма-кагьюпинский центр Кармапы Орген Тринле был открыт в Москве аж в 1996 году. Назывался он "Московский Самье дзонг". У его истоков стоял лоппон Донал Кридон (за плечами у него, если что, три трехлетних затвора), ученик покойного Аконга Ринпоче. Центр организовывал приезды лам и учителей преимущественно из монастырей Самье Линг в Шотландии и Карма Трияна Дхармачакра в США. Приезжал лама Карма Пунцок (не путать с одноименным ньингмапинским ламой), насколько я знаю, у него была группа учеников в Киеве. Лично знаю одну женщину из московского центра, которая прошла трехлетний затвор в Карма Трияна Дхармачакре.

Сейчас в Москве действует центр "Карма дродул линг". Насколько я знаю, сейчас там постоянный лама, только что после трехлетнего затвора. Часто приезжает лама Ринчен из Польши, дает учения и посвящения.

Ну и, разумеется, народ ездит в Индию, в частности, в Шераблинг (монастырь Тай Ситу ринпоче).

Это я про Москву. Как в других регионах России (вопрос был про Россию) — не следил.

----------

Антон Козаренко (11.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2017), Кхьенце Гьял (30.05.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2017), Шуньяананда (18.12.2017)

----------


## Антон Козаренко

Вот теперь все понятно. Коротко и по существу.

----------


## Алсу

Меня всегда развлекло именно история с Кагью. Два претендента. Получили все посвящения и полное тантрическое образование. 
Ни один даже минимальными сиддхами не может подтвердить свой статус. Один хороший Художник (причем действительно хороший, шикарно рисует), другой тут бабу себе нашел.
Экстрасенсы с телевизора наверное смогли бы.


Бернагчен от Ургьена.

----------

